# Repair shop for vapes out of warranty



## MOE@VOLKE (23/6/17)

Hey,

i started vaping about 5 months ago initially with the Ijust 2 and it was okay for a starter i then experienced auto firing problems with the device, eventually the button stopped working altogether.....It was out of warranty so the place a got it from didnt want to assist with a repair,ive since started using the Smok osub plus best vape ever just looking for a place to repair the ijust so i can keep it as a back up.....

i also have a friend that purchased the Smok alien 220w and within 2 weeks the screen went black(its not in stealth mode we tried everything even updating FW) the shop he got it from doesnt want to assist with a repair/replacement so we both looking for a shop or place we can get these fixed any help would be appreciated....thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/6/17)

Most welcome to the forum @MOE@VOLKE. 

As far as I know no such shop exists.

Maybe some of the tech savvy members on here can try to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MOE@VOLKE (23/6/17)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @MOE@VOLKE.
> 
> As far as I know no such shop exists.
> 
> Maybe some of the tech savvy members on here can try to help.



thanks seems like an untapped market to me im sure many people have damaged vapes theyd like to repair and no shop at the moment......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/6/17)

Sadly, the age of consumerism and mass production is with us. Combine that with the fact that with the fact that different boards will likely be a different sizes, so the repairer will either have to have multiple boards ( the entire small pcb you find in regulated ) One can probably stock some tactile pcb switches ( fortunately standard ) and a few mosfets, but having to bill for shipping both ways, shipping of the parts and ones labour will pretty soon add up to the price of a mod.

Sad but true.
This is we you don't see Early-Bird ( remember them ) around no more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JollyVaper (23/6/17)

Hey @MOE@VOLKE, 

You can contact Morne on 0822570941. His company is called Vape Pipe Repairs, his pricing is very reasonable and the service is great. We refer all our clients to him for 3rd party repairs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Raslin (23/6/17)

JollyVaper said:


> Hey @MOE@VOLKE,
> 
> You can contact Morne on 0822570941. His company is called Vape Pipe Repairs, his pricing is very reasonable and the service is great. We refer all our clients to him for 3rd party repairs.



Does he have a website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JollyVaper (23/6/17)

Raslin said:


> Does he have a website?



I don't think so no. It's a relatively new small business that he started, however all our clients only have good things to say about him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/6/17)

MOE@VOLKE said:


> i also have a friend that purchased the Smok alien 220w and within 2 weeks the screen went black(its not in stealth mode we tried everything even updating FW) the shop he got it from doesnt want to assist with a repair/replacement so we both looking for a shop or place we can get these fixed any help would be appreciated....thanks



I must be lucky. I had a similar problem with my Smok Alien (which also seem to be a common problem with some of the Smok Aliens). Mine lasted a week, but Gary from Vaperite in PE is swapping it out for me under warranty. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/6/17)

MOE@VOLKE said:


> Hey,
> 
> i started vaping about 5 months ago initially with the Ijust 2 and it was okay for a starter i then experienced auto firing problems with the device, eventually the button stopped working altogether.....It was out of warranty so the place a got it from didnt want to assist with a repair,ive since started using the Smok osub plus best vape ever just looking for a place to repair the ijust so i can keep it as a back up.....
> 
> i also have a friend that purchased the Smok alien 220w and within 2 weeks the screen went black(its not in stealth mode we tried everything even updating FW) the shop he got it from doesnt want to assist with a repair/replacement so we both looking for a shop or place we can get these fixed any help would be appreciated....thanks



Speak to Juri at Cloud Lounge in Fourways he is the only guy who I have seen do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

JollyVaper said:


> Hey @MOE@VOLKE,
> 
> You can contact Morne on 0822570941. His company is called Vape Pipe Repairs, his pricing is very reasonable and the service is great. We refer all our clients to him for 3rd party repairs.


@Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 2


----------

